# Morels



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Been hunting/eating morels close to 50 years now!! The fun is finding them the reward is EATING EM. Hope this year is better than the last couple have been (for me anyway:sad A nice cool "LONG" spring is what I'am hoping for !!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy Carl Black said:


> I started to think that sand duny areas might not hold morels but then I remembered on my annual Memorial Day trips to Pinery in Ontario we always found morels in our wooded dune sites so I don't know, maybe I started looking too late (last week of April)? Somebody please help me out, I'm desperate and haven't had a good wild mushroom in 2 years.


 
Jimmy I find my first of the year around mid April....I think with this really cold weather it will be more like the end. If anything you may have been early. Blacks pop up first around here and about 10 days after I find the first blacks I find the white/yellows and can find them right into early June. I have the best lucj around dead elms, ash, maple and poplars. I did see a youtube video from Ontario with people find them in the sand dunes, interesting. I might try to look there this year. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Carl Black (Sep 13, 2005)

Well from my recent experience the dunes haven't treated me well but like I said I have found them in that environment before. I guess I'll keep trying. I'm thinking of checking out Lower Huron, Pinckney and that other rec area adjacent to Pinckney that I can't remember the name of right now.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

If you can find a nice grove of black ash trees you will be in the morels. I learned last year from some very weathered morel hunters that you need to find dead elm and black ash trees and you will find the morels. I went up north last year and found about 5 lbs vs maybe 1 lb all year around here and it was 5 -6 mushrooms every ash tree we found


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't wait for the morels to start popping! I've been scouting out new spots for this season since last July.
Last year was pretty slow around here, but I did have one great find. Here's a few pics all from one spot and one day last season. They were found around dead elms about 150 feet off of a major roadway.

SirSlurpee I'd be happy to show you the types of areas to look for this season. SOme friends and I will be doing some shrooming up by Holly this year and you're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I gotta get out and try this. Everyone talks how much fun it is, and how good they eat. May have to try and figure this mushrooming out, can't have to many outdoor hobbies. Maybe I'll try and hook up with someone with some experience, because I don't have a clue. First off I guess I need to know what an elm tree looks like. If it's not a pine, oak or birch tree I really don't know.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't even begin to describe the enjoyment and excitement of being in the spring woods looking for morels! As someone stated on here in an earlier post, "They grow where they grow". That can't be closer to the truth!!! But, there are some areas that do typically produce better than others. Do some research on the web, and if you can, get someone experienced to show you the ropes. The great thing is, the morel is just the beginning to the mushroom season! There are some other choice edibles that I actually like better than the morel. BUT...If your going to harvest and eat ANY wild mushrooms you better make darn sure you know what you've got!!! You only get one chance to eat the wrong one! 

Here is a couple shots of a "false morel". You will notice the stem is filled with fibers. The real ones don't have this.



















And here are just three more of my favorites found during the summer and fall. The Chicken Mushroom, Honies, and The Hen Mushroom, respectively pictured...




























Best part about the Hens...They can be HUGE!!! Here is a picture of just two of them! Notice the package of hamburger buns for reference. GOOD LUCK OUT THERE!!!! I'M READY!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

STOP IT! I wish they could just put me in a coma for a few weeks at this time of year so I could just wake up and be ready. All this anticipation is a real drag :bloos: 
BTW, love the pics Kearly Shuffle! Nice load of the "white/yellow" morels there too Zofchak.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice pics there Brandt. Love the Grifola Frondosa pic you go there. 
That Verpa picture is frightening! Looks like a crossbreed with a Gyromitra.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, Mike! Yeah, that was the first false morel I had found in a few years. Those pics were from last spring. Figures, there were falsies but not many of the real deal last year! That mushroom was very small. The pics are deceiving. I was very close to it with macro settings taking the pictures making sure I got all the detail to show people. The Grifola was from two years ago. I only found a handful of Hens last year.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> I can't even begin to describe the enjoyment and excitement of being in the spring woods looking for morels! As someone stated on here in an earlier post, "They grow where they grow". That can't be closer to the truth!!! But, there are some areas that do typically produce better than others. Do some research on the web, and if you can, get someone experienced to show you the ropes. The great thing is, the morel is just the beginning to the mushroom season! There are some other choice edibles that I actually like better than the morel. BUT...If your going to harvest and eat ANY wild mushrooms you better make darn sure you know what you've got!!! You only get one chance to eat the wrong one!
> 
> Here is a couple shots of a "false morel". You will notice the stem is filled with fibers. The real ones don't have this.
> 
> ...


 I like looking for morels, but after what I've been finding early last fall I actually like hunting for the other mushrooms in the fall. There seems to be more edible fungus in larger quantities laying around. I found my first Hen of the woods last year by accident. I also found an edible mushroom that grows under pines as well. While I haven't eaten them yet, I know a spot where they grow in a very large abundance. I'll be picking them this fall.:corkysm55 I'll be looking for honey mushrooms and the chicken of the woods this year as well. The only one that makes me nervous is the honey mushrooms. They seem more difficult to identify and I will have to spore print everyone, and be extra careful my first time. Here's a pic of my first hen. I found a couple more, but it was later in the fall and they were starting to rot. I do remember where they were though.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

I had an excellent year in the ogemaw hills area last year. I dont freeze them, i use a dehydrater. I rehydrate them in a pan of real butter, not margarine. I cant wit for the musroom burgers via the grill


----------

